# Giant African land snail forum. Plz join in!!!!!



## Rocky-the-tort (Nov 1, 2013)

I have already made a post before on gals but I just love them and people didn't enter posts as much so I'm making a new one. Plzzzzzz enter your comments, suggestions and topics. Here are some facts about giant African land snails:
Giant African land snails are often obreviated to GALS.
GALS are both male and female
The bigger GALS will normally be the female so it can carry the eggs
They lay eggs from 6 months of age
Here are some pictures of some of my giant African land snails.


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 1, 2013)

How big is your biggest one? =) Where do you live? I'm like 99% postive they're illigal in the US. I wanted one, the only reason I don't have any is because I thought they we're banned.


----------



## tortoise5643 (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi, I also like these snails. I considered buying one before. However, it is kind of unpractical because I'm a kid. I think these snails are really cool and wondering how much you sell them for if you do? Also, I also would 
Like to know how big they get


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Nov 1, 2013)

Wonderful! I was just reading about them today. I'm looking into snails for Redfoot food, but also wouldn't mind a few for pets. Planning to use a large aquarium I have for a warm/humid house.


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: RE: Giant African land snail forum. Plz join in!!!!!*



tortoise5643 said:


> Hi, I also like these snails. I considered buying one before. However, it is kind of unpractical because I'm a kid. I think these snails are really cool and wondering how much you sell them for if you do? Also, I also would
> Like to know how big they get



They're very big! I believe 1.5+ lbs..


----------



## Rocky-the-tort (Nov 2, 2013)

My biggest is about 15cm by 6cm but they're only small compared to what they get to. They are illegal in the us but I'm British so they're not illegal here. My friend has now got some at her school as class pets as they are easy to look after. All they need is a tank and suitable living environment and fresh water and daily greens.
The pics I posted are quite old so here's some new ones


Here are new pictures




tortoise5643 said:


> Hi, I also like these snails. I considered buying one before. However, it is kind of unpractical because I'm a kid. I think these snails are really cool and wondering how much you sell them for if you do? Also, I also would
> Like to know how big they get



Well I'm glad you have an interest. I actually bought mine from eBay as many people hatch eggs and don't realize how many there are


----------



## FLINTUS (Nov 2, 2013)

What species are your guys?


----------



## Team Gomberg (Nov 2, 2013)

They don't look too big to me... ? When I read "giant snail" I imagined I would see a snail the size of a small cantaloupe or melon. Now that would be a giant snail!

Have any pictures of your snails in your hand or next to a common object for a size comparison?


----------



## FLINTUS (Nov 2, 2013)

GALs can vary a lot in size depending on species-bit like classifying tortoises as one without doing species- some of the largest commonly seen in captivity are around 6-7 inches-normal fulica-your common GAL- reaches about 5 inches. Then you have some really small species such as flammea which are about 3 inches or under-anybody want to guess what I've got coming soon?


----------



## Rocky-the-tort (Nov 7, 2013)

My snails have finally had eggs and I had to freeze most of them but I kept 4 others. Unfortunately, one of the eggs got squished in the removing of them from the tank but I still have three and probably more because there were so many in the tank at the time.


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Nov 7, 2013)

I want one!!

_________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## Rocky-the-tort (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: RE: Giant African land snail forum. Plz join in!!!!!*



ShellyTurtleTort said:


> I want one!!
> 
> _________
> ~ Shelly ~



Cool! They are very fascinating!


----------



## skottip (Nov 28, 2013)

They are illegal here in S Florida for good reason. They are very destructive and are costing Florida millions of dollars annually.


----------



## Rocky-the-tort (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: RE: Giant African land snail forum. Plz join in!!!!!*



skottip said:


> They are illegal here in S Florida for good reason. They are very destructive and are costing Florida millions of dollars annually.



I live in Britain and yes they can be destructive but that's only if you let them into the wild. If u look after them properly, its fine


----------



## cdmay (Nov 28, 2013)

skottip said:


> They are illegal here in S Florida for good reason. They are very destructive and are costing Florida millions of dollars annually.



I'm in south Florida too but have never seen one. I know they are turning up here and there though. As for costing 'millions of dollars annually' do you have any official figures on that? I like to know for sure what kind of damage they've done and where.


----------



## tkoehle (Nov 28, 2013)

Where are you guys from because I'm not sure if they are allowed in USA.


I live in Pennsylvania


----------



## FLINTUS (Dec 7, 2013)

We're all UK based. Currently I have achatina tincta, limicolaria flammea and l.numidica, achatina fulica 'jadatzi', and Archachatina marginata suturalis


----------

